# PB Musky from 11/04/12



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

New PB for me! Looks like she has been eating well!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice fish, great markings. That one come out of C C too? ...Casting or Trolling...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

What a pig. :B Sweet paint job too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yeah, CC has been good to me this fall. She followed my lure in, lost sight of her, and just kept doing some deep figure eights, and wham!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool, I've been in a slump out there lately, did see a couple on Sunday but couldn't seal the deal. Maybe using the wrong bait or just not fishing the right water depths. I guess I'm gonna have to follow you around


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

That one deserves an ATTA BOY!!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice fish! How long was it?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice looking fish, you're right, she hasn't been hungry!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll say!! Very nice catch bow-man!!!

What was the length?? I'm just guessing here....45" ??


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice catch!Say you caught it 11/4/12?Nice marked Musky as well.




Roscoe


----------



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

She was 41" but super fat! Im 6'1" 240 lbs for a size reference. I have seen several guys musky fishing at cc the last several sundays, even looked like an outing or two with everyone meeting at north shore boat ramp. Anyone on here? And yes, caught on the 4th @ 12:15. Moonset was at 11:52, if you follow that.


----------



## arronsflooring (Jul 31, 2012)

Thats a pretty special fish with the body bulk, very nice. Wish I could get out there. Well done Man.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

bow_man1 said:


> She was 41" but super fat! Im 6'1" 240 lbs for a size reference. I have seen several guys musky fishing at cc the last several sundays, even looked like an outing or two with everyone meeting at north shore boat ramp. Anyone on here? And yes, caught on the 4th @ 12:15. Moonset was at 11:52, if you follow that.


That is a real fatty! Congrats!

SOMA56 (Southwest Ohio Musky Association) had their chapter championship on the 4th. They got skunked that day. If you had entered the big fish pot you would have won some cash!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> Cool, I've been in a slump out there lately, did see a couple on Sunday but couldn't seal the deal. Maybe using the wrong bait or just not fishing the right water depths. I guess I'm gonna have to follow you around


You need to throw pounders and count them down with long slow sweeps. They want a large profile bait and be teased into eating.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

bow_man....I figured in the 40s...That things back and girth are certainly impressive man....beautiful fish....I bet its in the low to mid 20s weight wise easy. I got a 37" last week that I feel went 20lbs (I'll try to post the pic)....people not fishing this time of year are certainly missing the boat IMO....Nows the time you can potentially break records! Your fish is proof of that.

Here is that 37"


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> You need to throw pounders and count them down with long slow sweeps. They want a large profile bait and be teased into eating.


No pounders for me LK. I'll get back on my fish not to worry. I catch lots of fish in the Fall/Winter and have never even had a pounder on one of my polls. I do throw mag dawgs some and the big tubes but my deal is crank baits and they work too..
There is a guy that fishes Leesville lake and he won't even throw the magmum's and he slays the fish. It's not the size of your bait it's getting it in front of the fish


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> No pounders for me LK. I'll get back on my fish not to worry. I catch lots of fish in the Fall/Winter and have never even had a pounder on one of my polls. I do throw mag dawgs some and the big tubes but my deal is crank baits and they work too..


*SNORT* the day I start offering you unsolicited advice please just smack me the next time you see me out on the creek.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

But who wouldn't want to talk to 



 about her fish.


----------



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm drawing a huge blank... What lake is cc 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

BigEEric said:


> I'm drawing a huge blank... What lake is cc
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Caesars Creek


----------



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

O ya duh thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> You need to throw pounders and count them down with long slow sweeps. They want a large profile bait and be teased into eating.


Pounders or else no fish. Directly from the CC guide source. 

I was going to ask Mason or any of you guys down that way, does CC typically freeze over in the winter? Are the ramps accessible in the winter months with a pair of waders? (I'm sure they remove the courtesy docks like everywhere else) Several other Ohio lakes have been on fire for the fuzzy duzit, bondy bait bite jigging over deep water. If these lakes become inaccessible or freeze I may sneak down there a few days to try it.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

It doesn't freeze every year Jim. We will actually have an outing on Jan 1st if it's not to brutal out. If it does freeze it's usually after the first and were back on the lake in Feb. And yes we do catch fish at the freeze bowl as we call it. You can PM me anytime through out the Winter and find out I live about 10 minutes from the lake and check it every once in a while. 

Forgot to say that they only let the lake down 3 ft over the Winter and the ramps are good to go all year... and we get jiggie on our fish too


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Getting jiggie! Haha that's hilarious. Speaking of which, Bondy put another massive fish in the boat again! Double Nickels 55", this fish's head is huge!

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=80181&posts=28&start=1


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The fish back in the water shows how big it really is next to the Bondy Bait.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskieJim said:


> Pounders or else no fish. Directly from the CC guide source.
> 
> I was going to ask Mason or any of you guys down that way, does CC typically freeze over in the winter? Are the ramps accessible in the winter months with a pair of waders? (I'm sure they remove the courtesy docks like everywhere else) Several other Ohio lakes have been on fire for the fuzzy duzit, bondy bait bite jigging over deep water. If these lakes become inaccessible or freeze I may sneak down there a few days to try it.


Thanks for the plug. You don't need waders to load and launch your boat, you actually won't even get your feet wet. Good luck jiggin deep at CC. Your boy bonds jigs Detroit river/st clair which is shallow. The fish at cc will be between 40 to 100ft. Do yourself .a favor and drive then extra distance to cave run you are 30 times more likely to boat a fish in the winter


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> Thanks for the plug. You don't need waders to load and launch your boat, you actually won't even get your feet wet. Good luck jiggin deep at CC. Your boy bonds jigs Detroit river/st clair which is shallow. The fish at cc will be between 40 to 100ft. Do yourself .a favor and drive then extra distance to cave run you are 30 times more likely to boat a fish in the winter


You'd actually hook, fight, and land a muskie that was 100 feet deep? This from someone that basically calls people idiots that fish for muskie when surface water temperatures are over 80 degrees? 

Wow ........ smells a bit like the pot calling the kettle black, to me.

Oh..... almost forgot to compliment the OP on a gorgeous fish. That may be the prettiest musky I have ever seen. And I've never seen a musky with a back that looked like that. Muscle bound fish for sure. I'm guessing it's a mid 30 lb fish at least. Great fish !!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> You'd actually hook, fight, and land a muskie that was 100 feet deep? This from someone that basically calls people idiots that fish for muskie when surface water temperatures are over 80 degrees?
> 
> Wow ........ smells a bit like the pot calling the kettle black, to me.
> 
> Oh..... almost forgot to compliment the OP on a gorgeous fish. That may be the prettiest musky I have ever seen. And I've never seen a musky with a back that looked like that. Muscle bound fish for sure. I'm guessing it's a mid 30 lb fish at least. Great fish !!!


Who said I would? Next time before jumping on the bash wagon slow down and read.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Thanks for the plug. You don't need waders to load and launch your boat, you actually won't even get your feet wet. Good luck jiggin deep at CC. Your boy bonds jigs Detroit river/st clair which is shallow. The fish at cc will be between 40 to 100ft. Do yourself .a favor and drive then extra distance to cave run you are 30 times more likely to boat a fish in the winter


Clearly you have never fished the Detroit River, it is not shallow by any means. The shipping channel can average 30 feet. Although you may not catch fish in "shallow water" (less than 40 feet), many other people can/will/do/are at this very moment. There are fish shallow/deep/and everywhere in between at any given time. If you don't think so, talk to the bass guys at CC or Leesville that are catching fish in 6' of water right now. There are also fisherman catching fish out in 25'+ water jigging and trolling. Either way I appreciate the info and in-depth knowledge of a lake you've fished 3 times.

Bow-Man sorry to have high-jacked your thread at this point. You posted a great fish and I will leave it at that!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskieJim said:


> Clearly you have never fished the Detroit River, it is not shallow by any means. The shipping channel can average 30 feet. Although you may not catch fish in "shallow water" (less than 40 feet), many other people can/will/do/are at this very moment. There are fish shallow/deep/and everywhere in between at any given time. If you don't think so, talk to the bass guys at CC or Leesville that are catching fish in 6' of water right now. There are also fisherman catching fish out in 25'+ water jigging and trolling. Either way I appreciate the info and in-depth knowledge of a lake you've fished 3 times.
> 
> Bow-Man sorry to have high-jacked your thread at this point. You posted a great fish and I will leave it at that!


When you go to cc to jig, please do a trip report.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow! Great looking fish, really cool pattern to it too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

MuskieJim said:


> I was going to ask Mason or any of you guys down that way, does CC typically freeze over in the winter?


I was on CC last winter every month in my kayak. I frequently saw the same 3 couples out on an older pontoon boat, all bundled up enjoying a sunny winter day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> You need to throw pounders and count them down with long slow sweeps. They want a large profile bait and be teased into eating.


Had to chuckle at this post. You either don't know who you are talking to or your ego is to large for this forum. Mason has....what do you call it....oh, SKILLS. He has caught a few skies out of CC.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

You ever fished Caesars in the Winter L K ? I catch fish there all the time in the late Fall/Winter in shallow water. Many days I fish in the top 1-3 feet of water. Here are two Dec. fish that were caught within 50 feet of each other and had a third that got off. All three fish were right on the bank in less then 5 ft of water. The one on top with the old wound on it's back/side was 42 the smaller on was like 37. Not huge fish, but I'll take um on a cold Winter Day.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I would die and go to heaven a very happy man if I could catch half the fish Mason has caught at CC. Not to mention, great taste in hats!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Mason52 said:


> All three fish were right on the bank in less then 5 ft of water.


Impossible. All muskies stop at the 40' mark and will NOT swim shallower. I heard this info from a professional inside muskie fishing pro who only needed to fish CC twice to figure out the entire pattern for the lake at all times.    I love it


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Did ya start drinkin early today OlBass The part about the hats is true (12 -n- 0) You could delete the middle part there and I'd be OK with that.....


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Any chance of a signed, color 8x10 photo of the Legend?I could hang it on my Musky wall.That would be KOOL!!



Roscoe


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Roscoe said:


> Any chance of a signed, color 8x10 photo of the Legend?I could hang it on my Musky wall.That would be KOOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Stop it Roscoe, your killing me...Man did I see this coming or what.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I like to hear that they will still eat shallow in the winter...

You may have to give me a tour someday Mason, so I can throw some flies at 'em... 
















Back to your regularly scheduled LK [email protected] show.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

That fly looks wicked!! Is that a trailer hook in the back? I'd be confident throwing that for sure, the material on the fly moves like crazy even at a stand still. You've got some tying skills!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> I like to hear that they will still eat shallow in the winter...
> 
> You may have to give me a tour someday Mason, so I can throw some flies at 'em...
> 
> ...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Jim. It is indeed a trailer. The front hook is a 10/0 Gammy. 











I live close enough to the lake, I will put some time in sooner or later. Maybe from a stand up paddleboard? haha...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Simply awesome, it is way bigger than I originally thought (that's what she said). 

I am confident you could hook a fish on either of those at just about any body of water with muskies.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

fallen513, those flies are fantastic! Got any you would like to sell? Where did you get the eyes? I've been looking for big ones like that and, so far, have drawn a blank.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

To the original poster, congrats on the new PB!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats on the big fish for sure. I am excited to continue to see big fishing coming out of CC. Clearly it has what is needed to grow them large, at least in terms of "Ohio" size... 

I'm glad a few you think they'd eat the flies... they're 15-20 inches long are are for just that purpose. 

Not for sale, thanks though. 

What do you normally throw at them Bassman, fly wise?


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> Congrats on the big fish for sure. I am excited to continue to see big fishing coming out of CC. Clearly it has what is needed to grow them large, at least in terms of "Ohio" size...
> 
> I'm glad a few you think they'd eat the flies... they're 15-20 inches long are are for just that purpose.
> 
> ...


I haven't fly fished for many years. I would add enough weigh (if needed) to get them so I can jig them.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd like to hear from the guy that caught the fish in the first place and hear his story,because there seems to be some interest.He might also share some info why it took an hour to release the fish and think it had a chance to survive.



Roscoe


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> I'd like to hear from the guy that caught the fish in the first place and hear his story,because there seems to be some interest.He might also share some info why it took an hour to release the fish and think it had a chance to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Wrong thread roscoe. The thread you your talking about the guy fought the fish for an hour and by the looks of the pic it was not released. Low 30's I think t was.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks LK,it is the wrong thread.


Roscoe


----------

